# Large Hadron Collider (LHC) do CERN



## Luis França (23 Abr 2008 às 14:04)




----------



## Vince (23 Abr 2008 às 14:35)

*Re: Experiência controversa no CERN (LHC)*

As explicações do CERN para os receios infundados:



> *Safety at the LHC*
> 
> The Large Hadron Collider (LHC) can achieve energies that no other particle accelerators have reached before. The energy of its particle collisions has previously only been found in Nature. And it is only by using such a powerful machine that phyicists can probe deeper into the key mysteries of the Universe. Some people have expressed concerns about the safety of whatever may be created in high-energy particle collisions. However there are no reasons for concern.
> 
> ...






> *Facts and figures*
> *The largest machine in the world...*
> 
> The precise circumference of the LHC accelerator is 26 659 m, with a total of 9300 magnets inside. Not only is the LHC the world’s largest particle accelerator, just one-eighth of its cryogenic distribution system would qualify as the world’s largest fridge. All the magnets will be pre‑cooled to -193.2°C (80 K) using 10 080 tonnes of liquid nitrogen, before they are filled with nearly 60 tonnes of liquid helium to bring them down to -271.3°C (1.9 K).
> ...


----------



## Paulo H (23 Abr 2008 às 15:07)

*Re: Experiência controversa no CERN (LHC)*

Se bem entendi as explicações, a probabilidade do micro-buraco negro perdurar é ínfima e sem consequências relevantes.

Em todo o caso seria mais seguro fazê-lo no espaço, onde a densidade de matéria é menor (~vácuo), pois a segurança é que o buraco negro será tão minusculo que a sua força de atração seria insuficiente para que este "engordasse" continuamente, dada a proximidade das particulas envolventes (se pensarmos que a acção da sua influência seria inversamente proporcional ao quadrado da distância ~-1/r2). Mas há sempre o risco de "engordar" e de ir incrementando a sua micro-força "destrutiva"!

A outra segurança, trata de abordar a existência deste micro-buraco negro como que de uma equação química se tratasse: 2H2+O2= 2H20+Energia, em que a equação é reversível!! Isto é, assim que se reunam as condições (ingredientes+energia), seria tão rápido formar o buraco-negro como este decair para o outro lado da equação libertando a sua energia.

Digo isto, porque seria no mínimo intrigante que um buraco negro solitário "encolha" continuamente até se "evaporar".. Mesmo sendo dito por alguém como Stephen Hawking , que muito admiro! Acredito que as coisas não evaporem (no sentido de deixarem de existir), apenas voltam ao que eram antes ou se transformam em algo diferente.


----------



## Vince (2 Mai 2008 às 21:17)

*Re: Experiência controversa no CERN (LHC)*

O Phil Plait do BadAstronomy.com foi convidado a visitar o LHC e fez um pequeno video. 
Pelo video dá para perceber um pouco a enormidade do LHC.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXjR-Jkrsvg"]YouTube - Trip to the Large Hadron Collider[/ame]



E um video sobre o Detector ATLAS 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-nmH1p8FFo"]YouTube - Construction of the ATLAS Detector.[/ame]


----------



## José M. Sousa (23 Jun 2008 às 22:34)

*Re: Experiência controversa no CERN (LHC)*

Sobre este assunto:

Earth 'not at risk' from collider

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/7468966.stm

Esta ideia incrível e assustadora é também abordada neste livro:







http://futureatrisk.blogspot.com/2008/04/our-final-century-de-martin-rees.html


----------



## Vince (24 Jun 2008 às 13:39)

*Re: Experiência controversa no CERN (LHC)*

Um texto mais aprofundado sobre a segurança do LHC:



> *Review of the Safety of LHC Collisions*
> Authors: J. Ellis, G. Giudice, M.L. Mangano, I. Tkachev, U. Wiedemann
> (Submitted on 20 Jun 2008)
> 
> ...


----------



## Pico (27 Jun 2008 às 21:42)

*Re: Experiência controversa no CERN (LHC)*

Bom mais uma daquelas noticias infundadas dos media
ouviram falar em micro buracos-negros e ja pensão em o mundo ser engolido por um buraco negro....
realmente é triste quando as noticias são assim


----------



## José M. Sousa (19 Jul 2008 às 11:09)

*Re: Experiência controversa no CERN (LHC)*

Cern lab goes 'colder than space'

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/7512586.stm


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jul 2008 às 00:01)

*Local mais frio do mundo fica na fronteira franco-suíça*

Um túnel debaixo da fronteira entre a França e a Suíça esconde o local mais frio do mundo e brevemente do Universo. No laboratório europeu já foram ultrapassados os 271 graus negativos, abaixo da temperatura no Espaço Profundo

É um anel de 27 kms, dentro de um túnel gigante entre a França e a Suíça. O Large Hadron Collider (LHC), um 'colisionador' de partículas do Laboratório Europeu tem estado a baixar a temperatura através de ímans e hélio líquido. 

Resultado: 271 graus negativos, 456 Fahrenheit, 1,9 Kelvin para os cientistas; que transformaram já o laboratório no local mais frio do mundo e um dos mais gelados de todo o Universo. O próprio Espaço Exterior fica um grau (-270º) acima deste laboratório. 

O objectivo é criar um novo big bang, controlado. Quando estiver totalmente operacional, os cientistas pretendem disparar dois raios pelo interior do LHC, em direcções opostas, que terão vários obstáculos pelo caminho. 

Espera-se que o impacto cataclísmico nesses obstáculos possa criar novas partículas, até agora inexistentes, que 'recriem' e demonstrem como se processou a explosão inicial conhecida como Big Bang que terá criado o cosmos. 

Existem oito sectores do LHC e neste momento, seis deles estão entre 4,5 e os almejados 1,9 Kelvin. Mas o facto de todos os oito sectores já terem atingido essa temperatura a dada altura nos últimos meses, tranquiliza os cientistas no sucesso da experiência. 

Quando for ligado, o LHC vai trabalhar a uma potência de cinco triliões de electrovolts. Se tudo correr bem, será então desligado durante o Inverno e no próximo ano repetem a experiência a sete triliões de electro-volts. 

In: Sol

Isto não é relativo aquela história da possivel formação de um buraco negro ??


----------



## ecobcg (9 Set 2008 às 13:32)

Causando ou não o "fim do mundo" , é já amanha que decorre esta experiência!!! Vou ficar à janela a ver se aparece algum "buraco negro" (à falta de trovoadas, também daria uma fotos interessantes).


----------



## Paulo H (9 Set 2008 às 14:49)

Ecobcg, não vai haver nenhum buraco negro.

Tenho quase a certeza, mas pelo sim, pelo não, vou deixar o euromilhões para apostar noutro dia. 

Assim se amanhã nos aparecer algum buraco negro, ao menos não terei gasto o dinheiro em vão!


----------



## vitamos (10 Set 2008 às 10:48)

A máquina de regressar ao Big Bang

*Sucesso na primeira tentativa de funcionamento do maior acelerador do mundo* 
_
A primeira tentativa de fazer circular um feixe de milhões de protões no acelerador LHC, o mais potente do mundo, começou às 08h30 de Lisboa (07h30 GMT), no Laboratório Europeu de Física de Partículas (CERN).

Minutos depois efectuou-se uma segunda tentativa de injectar protões, informaram responsáveis do CERN.

O objectivo hoje é conseguir que as partículas dêem uma volta completa ao enorme túnel de 27 quilómetros que constitui o Grande Acelerador de Hadrões (LHC na sigla inglesa), antes de realizar experiências com colisões de protões, para tentar identificar novas partículas elementares.

A evolução dos acontecimentos hoje é, no entanto, desconhecida, reconheceu numa conferência de imprensa Lyn Evans, director do projecto do LHC.

"Não sabemos de quanto tempo vamos precisar" para conseguir que circulem os protões de forma estável, disse.

O primeiro lançamento de partículas até ao acelerador fez-se no sentido das agulhas do relógio, explicou Evans.

"Vamos confirmando que cada um dos elementos da máquina funciona, um por um", acrescentou.

De qualquer forma, hoje não se farão lançamentos em sentidos opostos, pelo que não se produzirão colisões de partículas.

Depois desta primeira tentativa saber-se-á se o maior acelerador de partículas do mundo funciona, mas os primeiros choques de protões apenas se produzirão daqui a alguns meses, altura em que se iniciará a obtenção de dados.

*Experiência científica do século*

O LCH, um projecto faraónico que juntou milhares de cientistas do mundo durante 20 anos, procura simular os primeiros milésimos de segundo do Universo, há cerca de 13,7 mil milhões de anos atrás, e é considerado a experiência científica do século.

Desde 1996, o CERN construiu a 100 metros debaixo da terra, perto de Genebra, na Suiça, um anel de 27 quilómetros de circunferência, refrigerada durante dois anos para atingir 271,3º Celsius.

À volta deste anel estão instalados quatro grandes detectores, no interior dos quais vão produzir-se colisões de protões numa velocidade próxima da da luz.

Em plena força, 600 milhões de colisões por segundo irão gerar uma floração de partículas tal como aconteceu no início do mundo, algumas das quais nunca puderam ser observadas.

No entanto, só daqui a alguns meses, quando se comprovar a evolução do funcionamento, é que haverá colisões de partículas e estarão criadas as condições para o estudo de novos fenómenos, através da recriação das condições que se produziram instantes depois do Big Bang.

O objectivo final desta grande experiência é poder dar resposta a muitas perguntas sobre a origem do Universo, entender por que a matéria é muito mais abundante no Universo do que a anti-matéria, e chegar a descobertas que "mudarão profundamente a nossa visão do Universo", segundo o director do CERN, Robert Aymar.

Uma das aspirações dos cientistas é encontrar o hipotético bosão de Higgs, uma partícula que nunca foi detectada com os aceleradores existentes, muito menos potentes que o LHC._


In _Publico online_


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Set 2008 às 13:27)

Ui ui tá visto que o pessoal do apocalipse rotativo já pode sair do buraco, porque a experiência correu bem 

Continuo a achar que seria mais barato perguntar como é que tudo isto começou (origem do universo) aos moços lá debaixo, mas pronto, o orgulho humano dá nisto.


----------



## *Dave* (10 Set 2008 às 14:35)

*Re: Experiência controversa no CERN (LHC)*



Paulo H disse:


> Acredito que as coisas não evaporem (no sentido de deixarem de existir), apenas voltam ao que eram antes ou se transformam em algo diferente.



Alguém uma vez disse "nada se perde, nada se ganha, tudo se transforma", esse alguém chamava-se Lavoisier e até era capaz de ter razão


----------



## Paulo H (10 Set 2008 às 14:36)

vitamos disse:


> Desde 1996, o CERN construiu a 100 metros debaixo da terra, perto de Genebra, na Suiça, um anel de 27 quilómetros de circunferência, refrigerada durante dois anos para atingir 271,3º Celsius.
> 
> 
> 
> In _Publico online_



Humm.. Não será -271.3ºC?! Ou seja, 273.15-271.3 = 1.85K para assegurar a supercondutividade, fazendo-se refrigerar um circuito preenchido com hidrogénio ou hélio no estado líquido?!

Cheira-me a mais um tesourinho deprimente, desta vez do Publico Online!


----------



## vitamos (10 Set 2008 às 14:52)

Paulo H disse:


> Humm.. Não será -271.3ºC?! Ou seja, 273.15-271.3 = 1.85K para assegurar a supercondutividade, fazendo-se refrigerar um circuito preenchido com hidrogénio ou hélio no estado líquido?!
> 
> Cheira-me a mais um tesourinho deprimente, desta vez do Publico Online!



Correcto Paulo! Já vieram fazer reparos nos comentários. Acho que o objectivo é tentar simular os 0K! Ora precisamente esse valor -271,3ºC é o valor mais baixo possível de atingir (LEmbro-me dessa temática das aulas de termodinâmica), que são esses 1,85K. As razões porque se atinge esse valor exacto e nunca os -273,15 marcados como 0 absoluto permanecem para mim uma incógnita, mas isso são outras histórias


----------



## Paulo H (10 Set 2008 às 15:15)

vitamos disse:


> Correcto Paulo! Já vieram fazer reparos nos comentários. Acho que o objectivo é tentar simular os 0K! Ora precisamente esse valor -271,3ºC é o valor mais baixo possível de atingir (LEmbro-me dessa temática das aulas de termodinâmica), que são esses 1,85K. As razões porque se atinge esse valor exacto e nunca os -273,15 marcados como 0 absoluto permanecem para mim uma incógnita, mas isso são outras histórias



E já é bastante difícil atingir essa temperatura próxima do "zero absoluto", digo "zero absoluto = -273.15ºC" porque na realidade é difícil ou impossível de se conseguir. É fácil compreender que apesar das partículas se imobilizarem (sem energia cinética), continuam contudo a ter Energia Interna nomeadamente a nível electrónico (vibrações, translação, spin) e do núcleo, por isso o zero absoluto é um pouco subjectivo.

Já atingir-se os 1.85k (-271.3ºC), consegue-se com um excelente e perfeito isolamento, mas essencialmente devido às propriedades dos gases, que sendo compressíveis permite-se nesse processo de compressão trocar calor, arrefecendo-se ciclicamente até os gases passarem ao estado líquido, à custa de muita energia e trabalho contínuo de compressores bem potentes.

Observando o diagrama de fases do hidrogénio e do hélio, pode-se ainda ajustar a temperatura fazendo variar a pressão para um valor que corresponda a uma temperatura mais baixa, mas isto já é um preciosismo dadas as temperaturas conseguidas próximas do zero absoluto. O Hidrogénio ainda é o gás com temperatura mais baixa no estado líquido, preferindo-se contudo usar o Hélio dado que não é combustível. Se usassem outros gases não conseguiriam obter aquelas temperaturas (ex: N2 é líquido a -120ºC e o O2 a -160ºC aproximadamente), como já os observei, sei que são transparentes e caem como se fosse água evaporando de seguida.


----------



## Brunomc (11 Set 2008 às 20:11)

afinal chegou a aparecer algum buraco ??


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Set 2008 às 15:39)

*Avaria obriga a parar acelerador de partículas da Cern *

O maior acelerador de partículas do planeta, o LHC (Large Hadron Collider) que começou a funcionar a 10 de Setembro e considerada a maior experiência científica do século, ficará fora de serviço por pelo menos dois meses devido a um derrame de hélio, informou hoje a Organização Europeia para a Pesquisa Nuclear (Cern). 
Numa nota, a entidade explicou que na sexta-feira houve um derrame de hélio num sector do túnel do LHC, aparentemente por causa de uma ligação eléctrica defeituosa entre dois ímãs, o que causou uma falha mecânica.

No LHC, um túnel circular de 27 km entre França e Suíça, os cientistas da Cern pretendem recriar as condições do «Big Bang» mediante a colisão frontal de partículas à velocidade da luz. 

In: Diário Digital


----------



## *Dave* (21 Set 2008 às 02:06)

> *Acelerador gigante de partículas vai parar durante dois meses *
> 
> O acelerador gigante de partículas LCH do Centro Europeu de Investigação Nuclear (CERN) vai estar parado durante dois meses, depois de um “incidente” registado durante o ensaio ter danificado um elemento do mecanismo, anunciou hoje um porta-voz da instituição.
> 
> ...



Fonte: http://ultimahora.publico.clix.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1343440&idCanal=13


----------



## abrantes (10 Fev 2009 às 10:17)

*Acelerador de partículas voltará a funcionar em setembro
09 de fevereiro de 2009 • 18h55 • atualizado às 20h44*



O acelerador de partículas LHC, em pane alguns dias depois do lançamento, voltará a funcionar no final de setembro deste ano, informou nesta segunda-feira o Centro Europeu de Pesquisa Nuclear (Cern).

O Grande Acelerador de Partículas (sigla LHC, de Large Hadron Collider (Grande Colisor de Hádrons), construído pelo Cern, representa uma avalanche de cifras impensáveis.

O Grande Acelerador de Partículas (sigla LHC, de Large Hadron Collider (Grande Colisor de Hádrons), construído pelo Cern, representa uma avalanche de cifras impensáveis. Por exemplo: o acelerador propulsionará prótons de hidrogênio a 99,9999% da velocidade da luz em um túnel de 27 km de diâmetro oculto sob a fronteira franco-suíça; À toda velocidade, gerará quase um bilhão de colisões de prótons por segundo. Na superfície, 3 mil computadores analisarão umas 100 colisões por segundo. Os dados serão comunicados instantaneamente aos centros de pesquisa associados ao projeto no mundo inteiro graças a uma rede de informações informatizadas.

O Cern havia anunciado num primeiro momento que o LHC retomaria sua atividade na próxima primavera (boreal) e, posteriormente, a adiou para o verão.

O novo adiamento aprovado hoje, deve-se a medidas aplicadas para "reforçar o sistema de proteção" do acelerador, precisou o centro.

"A agenda atual representa, sem nenhuma dúvida, o melhor para o LHC e para os físicos que esperam informações", comentou o novo diretor-geral do Cern, Rolf-Dieter Heuer, citado em comunicado.

A nova data foi considerada "prudente" por Heuer, porque permitirá garantir que "todos os trabalhos necessários para o bom funcionamento do sistema sejam realizados".

A construção do LHC foi fruto de 12 anos de trabalho de 7 mil físicos e representou investimento de 3,76 bilhões de euros (quase US$ 4,9 bilhões).

O custo dos reparos ascenderá a entre US$ 26 milhões e US$ 35 milhões.

O LHC está localizado na fronteira entre Suíça e França.

É composto de um anel com 27Km de extensão (8,6 km de diâmetro) e está enterrado no solo a profundidade média de 100 m. Vai acelerar prótons a velocidades próximas à da luz até colidirem e destas colisões espera-se chegar a respostas sobre a origem do universo.

Sua principal busca é pelo Bóson de Higgs, uma partícula que, pelo modelo padrão da física, deve ser a responsável pela massa de toda a matéria que existe no universo e, por conseguinte, a gravidade.

http://noticias.terra.com.br/ciencia/interna/0,,OI3504257-EI8147,00.html


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Mar 2010 às 14:09)

*Acelerador de partículas conseguiu recriar primeiros momentos após o Big Bang*



> O acelerador de partículas do CERN, em Genebra, conseguiu hoje realizar a maior experiência de colisão de partículas alguma vez realizada, recriando os primeiros momentos do Universo após o Big Bang.
> 
> Feixes de protões com uma energia de 3,5 Tera electron-volts (Tev) cada colidiram a uma velocidade muito próxima à da luz (300 mil quilómetros por segundo). Ao colidirem, libertam partículas mais pequenas, muitas das quais os cientistas apenas suspeitam que existem.
> 
> ...



Espectacular, e o mais impressionante nisto tudo, é que ainda cá estamos


----------



## belem (7 Abr 2010 às 20:14)

Pelo que dizem é bastante seguro.
Já conseguiram uma pequena colisão, mas ainda não chegaram ao previsto ( embora já seja bom).
No início deu imensas avarias, inerentes a projectos desta dimensão, complexidade e inovação, pois é MUITA informação, MUITOS cabos, MUITA coisa completamente nova...
Mas agora vai dando alguns passos.


----------

